# ++ CHARIOT++ [Die Race Team Sau]



## Maui (17. Oktober 2005)

Bin den Testboliden jetzt endlich mal ausgiebig geritten 






ähhh das mein ich 






einfach nur fäääätt leicht, super agil, supi detailösungen. und in der nächsten protoypestufe wirds dann auch noch schöner (mit neuem Unterrohr etc.)    brauch jetzt n sack sparschweine für die nächste Saison wenn es das teil dann hoffentlich gibt.


----------



## doppelkorn (17. Oktober 2005)

wäre schön wenn es nen längeren dämpfer verpasst bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (17. Oktober 2005)

doppelkorn schrieb:
			
		

> wäre schön wenn es nen längeren dämpfer verpasst bekommt



da passt alles rein soweit. bei mir wirds dann ein FOX DHX


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Oktober 2005)

Der Dämpfer hat immerhin so wie es am Samstag aufgebaut war 2,75 Zoll/ 70mm Hub


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Oktober 2005)

warum wurden die Hauptrohre so "umständlich" konstruiert?


----------



## Maui (17. Oktober 2005)

cycophilipp schrieb:
			
		

> warum wurden die Hauptrohre so "umständlich" konstruiert?




na ja erstes ist das teil im Bild für einen prorider gebaut worden. d.h. z.B extra für ne 888 mit orginal brügge.

hab gefragt was fürn dämpfer da rein passt. anwort war alles. also ein 240mm DHX 5.0  o. roco mit 241 ist da wohl schon drin.   

Denk (bin aber kein Rahmenkonstruktuer  ) da ist nix umständlich.
da der dämpfer vorm tretlager mehr platz brauch, da wird das unterrohr geschwungen (sonst kannste nur im Kreis fahren   ). Ausserdem siehts gut aus (ok geschmacksache) das teil ist ja im prototyp geschweißt aber in serie wird aus einem stück gebogen laut Cheffe.


hier mal mit 222mm Manitou (obwohl der bei mir mit sicherheit nicht rein kommt   )


----------



## JanikF. (17. Oktober 2005)

Ha den kenn i doch und den Maui doch auch.

Dem muss ich mal zustimmen das rad  lässt sich echt geil fahren super leicht, wendig und einfach nur ruhig. Lob an Jürgen  

ich freu mich drauf


----------



## doppelkorn (18. Oktober 2005)

auf der eurobike an der wand sah der rahmen irgendwie ******** aus   

aber so aufgebaut macht der einiges her    mein lieber herrgesangsverein

edit: wie hoch bzw. niedrig für ein alutech ist das tretlager bei den aufgebauten gerät mit der dorado?


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Oktober 2005)

Dann lass ich mein Wissen, das ich vom Chef hab auch mal los.

-Wippe und der Korb um den Dämpfer sollen später mal  einteilig, also 3D aus dem Vollen gespant werden.

-das Unterrohr aus einem Stück gezogen, also keine Schweißnähte mehr

-Tretlagerhöhe um 375mm

-Oberrohrlänge: recht lang (~590mm), da für DH optimiert

-Gewicht soll noch reduziert werden

-wie gewohnt verstellbar: 2 fach Radstand, Wippenlager, Federweg und untere Dämpferaufnahme..

N.D. Aus


----------



## downhillsau (4. November 2005)

Hallo Sauengemeinde!

Na dann muss ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Bin die Sau,damals noch als Kuh getarnt,in Tabarz gefahren und war echt erstaunt,wie geil sie sich fahren lässt. Leider hatte ich nur einen Tag das Vergnügen,doch das Warten auf die nächste Saison lohnt sich bestimmt. 
Ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zur jetzigen Teamsau zu spüren,da der Schwerpunkt viel tiefer liegt. Ansprechverhalten wie immer erste Sahne und die Sau lässt sich so geil aus Kurven beschleunigen,weil sie so wendig und agil ist. 

Grüße aus´m Racepark,der Arschi


----------



## appollo (4. November 2005)

da seh ich schon was für '06 rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (5. November 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal mit 222mm Manitou



was ist denn das für ein rahmen unter der race team sau? also das kleine bisschen grün das man noch sieht? sieht noch "frisch" aus, also mal was anderes   

und was siehst du noch für 06 rollen...?


----------



## Rote-Locke (5. November 2005)

Moin,

Das grün ist ein dormant grün und es ist eine Dropsau, die auf der Eurobike auch gleich einen glücklichen neuen Besitzer gefunden hat.


----------



## dantist (5. November 2005)

Danke für die rasche Antwort. Gibts auch ein Bild vom ganzen Bike in diesem Grün?


----------



## The Passenger (7. November 2005)

Wieviel wird sie denn in etwa kosten? Gibts da schon Infos?


----------



## Rote-Locke (7. November 2005)

Moin,

der Preis wird wohl leicht über dem der TeamSau liegen, einfach weil sehr viel aufwendigere Fräßteile verwendet werden.

@Dantist: sorry kein Pic auf Lager, wenn noch eins auftaucht, werde ich es posten.

Erstma!


----------



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (4. Dezember 2005)

Für wieviel kriegt man des Teil als Teamfahrer?

Kann man den mit ner 06'er Marzocchi 66 mit 170mm fahren/macht es Sinn?

Welches übersetzungsverhälthnis hat der Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Passenger (4. Dezember 2005)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> der Preis wird wohl leicht über dem der TeamSau liegen, einfach weil sehr viel aufwendigere Fräßteile verwendet werden.
> 
> ...



Also 2800 ?
Mal ehrlich, das ist zu viel.
Mag sein dass der aufwendig geschweisst wird, aber rechtfertigt das denn wirklich den Preis? Dafür bekomm ich ja schon ein komplettes Big Hit und ein Stinky kompl. dazu..
Da steht halt verwendetes Material und Preis in keinerlei Relation zueinander, auch wenn der noch so toll geschweisst wird.
Ähnlich exklusive Rahmen gibt es bereits ab 1900 .
Aber gut, jedem das seine - ich werd sie jedenfalls nicht kaufen.


----------



## downhillsau (5. Dezember 2005)

w.i.l.d.s.a.u. schrieb:
			
		

> Für wieviel kriegt man des Teil als Teamfahrer?
> 
> Kann man den mit ner 06'er Marzocchi 66 mit 170mm fahren/macht es Sinn?
> 
> Welches übersetzungsverhälthnis hat der Hinterbau?




Tach zusammen!
@w.i.l.d.s.a.u. : Also der Rahmen ist ein reinrassiger Race-Rahmen und ist dafür auch entwickelt wurden(Geometrie). Mit ner Mz 66   wird der Lenkwinkel extrem steil und die Tretlagerhöhe zu tief.Ich glaub nicht,dass sich das geil fahren lässt,daher macht es wenig Sinn.
Hab letztens ne progressivere Wippe mit einem 240iger Dämpfer in der Sau gefahren  . Das Verhältnis weiß ich jetzt auch nicht so genau.Kannste ja aber auch ausrechnen.
Was Teamfahrer für den Rahmen bezahlen,ist schlicht weg ne dumme Frage von dir.Sowas wird ausschließlich Alutech intern besprochen!!!Oder weißt du genau,was Schumacher für Konditionen erhält???

Grüße vom Arschi


----------



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (5. Dezember 2005)

naja war so ne idee


----------



## Rote-Locke (5. Dezember 2005)

The Passenger schrieb:
			
		

> Also 2800 ?
> Mal ehrlich, das ist zu viel.
> Mag sein dass der aufwendig geschweisst wird, aber rechtfertigt das denn wirklich den Preis? Dafür bekomm ich ja schon ein komplettes Big Hit und ein Stinky kompl. dazu..
> Da steht halt verwendetes Material und Preis in keinerlei Relation zueinander, auch wenn der noch so toll geschweisst wird.
> ...



muss ich das jetzt kommentieren?? Du weißt schon, dass es einen Unterschied macht, wenn man einen exklusiven Rahmen hier in Deutschland, nach Kundenwunsch und auf Maß schweisst, dass hat nun mal seinen Preis. Hier geht es auch nicht um Taiwan Massenware von der Stange, sondern um Sportgeräte für den Rennsport, für einen kleinen Kundenkreis. D.h. es wird in Kleinserie gefertigt, was die Sache auch nicht billiger macht. 

ride on!


----------



## The Passenger (6. Dezember 2005)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich das jetzt kommentieren??


Ja, wäre prima 



			
				Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Du weißt schon, dass es einen Unterschied macht, wenn man einen exklusiven Rahmen hier in Deutschland, nach Kundenwunsch und auf Maß schweisst, dass hat nun mal seinen Preis.


Mein Hot Chili Chico hat genug gekostet, und ich lege sehrwohl wert auf eine saubere Verarbeitung. Und dennoch würd ich ihn mir nicht nochmal kaufen, weil er einfach zu teuer ist. Dafür bekommt man gleichlang haltende Pendants von anderen Firmen, wobei wir auch schon beim Thema wären:



			
				Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht es auch nicht um Taiwan Massenware von der Stange, sondern um Sportgeräte für den Rennsport, für einen kleinen Kundenkreis. D.h. es wird in Kleinserie gefertigt, was die Sache auch nicht billiger macht.


Ich hätte ja nichts gesagt, wenn der Rahmen preislich etwa auf der Ebene der Wildsau DH oder der Dropsau liegt, oder zumindest weniger als 2300 kostet.Natürlich ist Kleinserienproduktion immer teuer,aber für den preis lass ich mir doch gleich nen M Pire maßschneidern, und bekomm noch ne Rohloff dazu. Nur mal so als Vergleich. 
Nicolai hat's ja auch geschafft..


----------



## Sele666 (6. Dezember 2005)

nen m pire hat kein rohloff  
die g boxx dinger von nicolai kosten alle um 5000 euro....


----------



## The Passenger (6. Dezember 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> nen m pire hat kein rohloff
> die g boxx dinger von nicolai kosten alle um 5000 euro....





			
				The Passenger schrieb:
			
		

> maßschneidern lassen


  
Von G-Boxx war hier gar nicht die Rede


----------



## DaSterch (6. Dezember 2005)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> ....für einen kleinen Kundenkreis.


 
Und das sollte auch bitte so bleiben! 
Exklusivität und Qualität haben eben ihren Preis. Wenn einem der Preis zu hoch ist, sollte man sich ein Speci BigHit oder Kona Stab oder irgendein anderes "Allerweltsbike" kaufen.

Gruss


----------



## The Passenger (6. Dezember 2005)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Und das sollte auch bitte so bleiben!
> Exklusivität und Qualität haben eben ihren Preis. Wenn einem der Preis zu hoch ist, sollte man sich ein Speci BigHit oder Kona Stab oder irgendein anderes "Allerweltsbike" kaufen.
> 
> Gruss



Wieso lässt du dir dann nicht für 3000 Euro nicht ein selbstgeplantes Bike schweissen? Dann hast du was WIRKLICH eine exklusives Bike.
Richi kann da bestimmt was machen für 3000.


----------



## Rote-Locke (6. Dezember 2005)

1. Meine Einzige Auskunft bezüglich eines Preises bisher war "leicht über der Teamsau". Ich habe nichts von 2.800 oder gar wie in Deinem letzten Post 3000 Euro gesagt. Also bitte keine Spekulationen, die aus der Luft gegriffen werden. Preis steht definitv noch nicht fest!

2. Ich denke das was meine Vorposter hier gesagt haben trifft es ganz gut. Es zwingt Dich niemand so einen Rahmen zu kaufen. Wenn er Dir zu teuer erscheint, dann ist das eben so. Da kann ich nichts daran änderen. Ich habe Dir ja erklärt warum. Wenn ein Rahmen gut ankommt und dementsprechend viel produziert wird, dann wird sich im Laufe der Zeit auch der Preis positiv entwickeln. Nur bis dahin wird es eben ein exklusives Vergnügen bleiben. Wir machen unsere Preise auch nicht willkürlich einfach um einen teuren Rahmen zu bauen. Die Preise spiegeln auch immer die tatsächlichen Produktionskosten wieder und das niemand umsonst arbeitet dürfte Dir ja auch klar sein.

3. Wenn Du Vergleiche mit unseren hochgeschätzten Mitbewerbern (nicht sarkastisch, sondern wörtlich gemeint) anstrebst, dann sorge bitte dafür, dass diese auch korrekt sind. Mit ungefähren Angaben kommt keiner weiter, das schafft nur Verwirrungen.

Danke und beste Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (6. Dezember 2005)

Noch etwas um wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen, die neue Sau hat ja noch immer keinen Namen. "Chariot" ist leider Markenrechtlich ziemlich schwierig, daher fällt der leider raus. "Geheimsau" wird das Teil auf keinen Fall heißen.
Ich lobe hier jetzt einfach mal auf eigene Kappe ein Wildsau Shirt für denjenigen aus, der einen Vorschlag macht, der den Chef des Hauses hier überzeugt. Namen in Deutsch sind absolut wünschenswert!

Viel Spass beim Dichten!


----------



## The Passenger (6. Dezember 2005)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Meine Einzige Auskunft bezüglich eines Preises bisher war "leicht über der Teamsau". Ich habe nichts von 2.800 oder gar wie in Deinem letzten Post 3000 Euro gesagt. Also bitte keine Spekulationen, die aus der Luft gegriffen werden. Preis steht definitv noch nicht fest!



Den Preis habe ich aus einem Onlineshop genommen. Incl. Lackierung und Fox DHX 5.0 und Hex Ausfallenden insgesamt 2799 . Werd morgen den Shop suchen, wo ich den Preis herhab. Sollte ja wohl hingehen, oder?



			
				Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Noch etwas um wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen, die neue Sau hat ja noch immer keinen Namen. "Chariot" ist leider Markenrechtlich ziemlich schwierig, daher fällt der leider raus. "Geheimsau" wird das Teil auf keinen Fall heißen.
> Ich lobe hier jetzt einfach mal auf eigene Kappe ein Wildsau Shirt für denjenigen aus, der einen Vorschlag macht, der den Chef des Hauses hier überzeugt. Namen in Deutsch sind absolut wünschenswert!



Hängebauchsau? 
So schaut's zmd. so aus, mit dem durchhängenden Dämpfer.


----------



## Maui (6. Dezember 2005)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Noch etwas um wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen, die neue Sau hat ja noch immer keinen Namen. "Chariot" ist leider Markenrechtlich ziemlich schwierig, daher fällt der leider raus. "Geheimsau" wird das Teil auf keinen Fall heißen.
> Ich lobe hier jetzt einfach mal auf eigene Kappe ein Wildsau Shirt für denjenigen aus, der einen Vorschlag macht, der den Chef des Hauses hier überzeugt. Namen in Deutsch sind absolut wünschenswert!
> 
> Viel Spass beim Dichten!




vielleicht sollt man mal überlegen bei der rahmenvielfalt was neues aussser 
SAu + X. da blickt ja kaum mehr jemand durch. 
o hardride Sau (singel/fr)
o Drop Sau
o Dh Sau
o Team Sau
reicht wohl obwohl Sau ansich schon fäät ist.

also mein vorschlag
o Streitwagen
o Streit Sau   
wegen der ähnlichkeit halt.

race oder pro team race blabla find ich net so dolle   
o


----------



## Piefke (6. Dezember 2005)

wie wäre es mit:
- Rennsau
- Flugsau
- ...


----------



## DaSterch (6. Dezember 2005)

The Passenger schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso lässt du dir dann nicht für 3000 Euro nicht ein selbstgeplantes Bike schweissen? Dann hast du was WIRKLICH eine exklusives Bike.
> Richi kann da bestimmt was machen für 3000.


 
Danke, das brauch ich nun wirklich nicht. Die Exklusivität und Qualität die Alutech mir bietet reicht mir allemal  und wie schon gesagt...der Rahmen ist dir zu teuer, kauf was anderes.

Gruss


----------



## The Passenger (7. Dezember 2005)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, das brauch ich nun wirklich nicht. Die Exklusivität und Qualität die Alutech mir bietet reicht mir allemal  und wie schon gesagt...der Rahmen ist dir zu teuer, kauf was anderes.
> Gruss



Alutech gibt keine Prozente auf Schleimerei, also kannst ruhig ehrlich sein


----------



## DaSterch (7. Dezember 2005)

The Passenger schrieb:
			
		

> Alutech gibt keine Prozente auf Schleimerei, also kannst ruhig ehrlich sein


 
Das hat rein garnichts mit Schleimerei zu tun, wer einen Rahmen besitzt weiss warum.
Man muss den Rahmen ja auch nicht bei Alutech kaufen. Gehst zu bpo der Sascha macht immer gute Angebote z.B. Rahmen + Gabel zum Spitzenpreis auch andere Shops führen Alutech-Rahmen und das manchmal deutlich günstiger als bei Alutech (Lagerräumung, bestellte nicht abgeholte Neurahmen).


----------



## Airhaenz (7. Dezember 2005)

Mein Vorschlag: Chef Keiler (Geiler Keiler find ich zu..)
  oder            : Leit Sau 
 oder              : Rudelführer


----------



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (7. Dezember 2005)

Wie wärs mit
-Racesau
-Stier
-Ochse
-Masstschwein
-Wildsau DHrace/lowride/fastride
-...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSterch (7. Dezember 2005)

Mein Namensvorschlag: --> Wildsau-BRUTALE

Gruss


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (7. Dezember 2005)

Mir fällt grade ein dass Lamborgini ihre Autos nach berühmten Stieren benennt  

Es gibt doch grade in der Mythologie aller Kulturen genug Wildschweine die einen Namen hatten 

Alutech *Sährimnier*   der Eber der von den nordischen Götternin Walhalla verspeist wird und jeden Tag aufersteht um erneut gejagt zu werden  

in den meisten Fällen sind solche Namen auch nicht juristisch geschützt

und man hat eine schöne Überleitung die auch dem Rahmen etwas mystisches verleiht.   

Finde ich übrigens gut dass ihr Richi Know How anerkennt viele belächeln das oft zweckmäßige Aussehen und erkennen nicht wie viel Kenntnisse in einem Rahmen mit integrierter Nabe stecken


----------



## TinglTanglTom (8. Dezember 2005)

also die namensvorschläge sind echt mal geil 

hätte da auch nocht einen vorschlag.
kurz, prägnant, aussagekräftig und beeindruckend 
und da es sich hier um die offensichtliche ober wildsau handeln wird, hier mein vorschlag

- Der Eber -​


----------



## doppelkorn (8. Dezember 2005)

in bezug auf den kaiser in rom 

NERO

weil das bike bestimmt die strecke runterbrennt


----------



## Maui (8. Dezember 2005)

um im Tierreich zu bleiben.

o Wiesel
o Marder 
o Fuchs
o Luchs
o Wolf
o Otter
o Iltis

geht im wasser auch? hauptsach heimisch.

o Hecht (geil   )
o Rotauge   

etwas kleiner
o Wespe
o Hornisse
o 

oder doch Streitwagen


----------



## Elfriede (8. Dezember 2005)

Warum nehmt ihr nicht das naheliegenste?
Ich bin dafür, das der Rahmen die Typenbezeichnung:


KEILER​

bekommt. Das Tier ist männlich, muskulös und hat ein paar fette Hauer!
Klingt deutsch und kräftig! Grrr  !

Evtl. könnte ich auch mit dem Namen:


HETZER


leben.

mfg Elfriede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (10. Dezember 2005)

.....wie wärs mit Pistensau?Sie sollte doch auf allen Pisten zuhause sein.  
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Dezember 2005)

wie wärs mit *Rammler*?


----------



## Jobal (10. Dezember 2005)

Muß ja nicht wieder was mit Sau sein,
Kampfstier
Minotaur
Kampfkeiler
Wilder Eber
Bulle

Ich habe Größe XL  

Gruß Jobal


----------



## JanikF. (11. Dezember 2005)

*Keiler*


----------



## Elfriede (12. Dezember 2005)

Endlich mal Zuspruch! *KEILER* klingt doch richtig   wie ich gerne zu sagen pflege fieisch! Also einfach nur geil!

An Rote Locke: Und wie siehts aus? Was sagt der Chef zu Namen KEILER? Ist da ein T-Shirt drin?

mfg Elfriede


----------



## Rote-Locke (12. Dezember 2005)

Na ganz so einfach wirds nicht gemacht, erst mal wird noch ne Weile gesammelt. Werde mich demnächst mit dem großen Meister zusammen setzen und Eure Vorschläge unterbreiten. Dann gibts auch das Shirt! Aber bis dahin erwarte ich hier noch mal ein paar kreative Dinger, so was wie von SIDDHARTHA in "problemlos aussprechbar" finde ich ja genial, "Keiler" kommt aber auch sehr gut. Der schwirrte bei mir auch schon mal durch den Hinterkopf, allerdings als englische Variante "Razorback", was aber genau deshalb hinten runter viel.  Ist halt nicht einfach....  

reinhauen!


----------



## Elfriede (12. Dezember 2005)

Falls ihr mal ein Klick - Pedal (SPD) entwickeln solltet, hätte ich dafür auch schon einen netten Namen:

FANGEISEN

Razorback? Da sag ich doch nur Racketenrucksack   . Ne, wenn dann schon deutsch. Ist ja schließlich auch ne deutsche Marke.

Aber um eine höhere Gewinnchance beim T-Shirt zu haben noch ein paar kreative Namensvorschläge:

BLUTWURST   
VORDERLADER   
FRISCHLING   
HIRSCHKUH
DAMMWILD

Ach man, ist doch alles voll schwächlich! Das ding bekommt die Typenbezeichnung:

KEILER

oder ich kenne mich nicht mehr vor Wut!   

mfg Elfriede

PS: Der Winter wird kalt!


----------



## black soul (12. Dezember 2005)

wie wär es denn mit 

EDEL-SAU

gruss BS


----------



## DaSterch (13. Dezember 2005)

wie wäre es mit *Pistenprügel* oder *Rhiannon *oder *Gaia*


----------



## Gambler (13. Dezember 2005)

hi leudde


ich unterstelle mal, dass einer der die kiste kauft damit auch rennen fährt, und deswegen schneller is als die meisten hier.  darum fährt der immer vorne weg (bergab zumindest).

und wer vornewegfährt is die "Leitsau"! 

WaldWildSchweineS.pdf

wer's nicht glaubt muss hier nachlesen. 

Leider finde ich keiler selber besser.  Aber was tut man nicht alles für'n shirt.

mfg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (14. Dezember 2005)

Leitsau kommt auch gut !!!


----------



## downhillsau (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leutz!
Ich sehe schon,mein Vorschlag,den ich Jürgen mal vor ein paar Wochen gemacht habe,trifft hier voll ins Schwarze  
Also ich finde Keiler auch richtig geil,denn schließlich ist es das stärkste und mächtigste Mitglied der Sauenfamilie. 
Als Beweis: Kommt mal mit eurer Sau in den Racepark,dort lebt der größte Keiler im Oberharz(Info vom Förster)  !!! Und ich glaube,der steht auf rollende Wildsäue,denn bin ihm schon begegnet,doch nach kurzem "hallo  " sagen,wollt ich dann doch lieber weiter  
Aber Leitsau hört sich auch pfäääätt an,der Keiler ist ja schließlich die Leitsau der Rotte.  
Aber wie wärs denn schlicht und einfach mit Racesau???

Grüße vom Arschi,der mit dem Teil,egal,wie´s heisst,in der nächsten Saison die Berge runter rocken wird


----------



## JanikF. (14. Dezember 2005)

downhillsau schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutz!
> 
> 
> Grüße vom Arschi,der mit dem Teil,egal,wie´s heisst,in der nächsten Saison die Berge runter rocken wird



sehe ich genauso, ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## DaSterch (15. Dezember 2005)

downhillsau schrieb:
			
		

> ....der Keiler ist ja schließlich die Leitsau der Rotte. ....


 
Bevor hier falsches Wissen vermittelt wird, möchte ich diese Aussage einfach mal korrigieren.

Wildschweine auch Schwarzwild genannt leben in Familienverbänden welche als Rotte bezeichnet werden. 
Rotten bestehen aus Bachen (weibliche Tiere), Frischlingen (Jungtiere des laufenden Jahres) und Überläufern (bis zu ein Jahr alten Jungtieren), sie können bis zu 20Tiere stark werden.
Die Rotte wird von der *Leitbache* angeführt, sie hat die größte Erfahrung und nimmt in der sozialen Struktur der Rotte eine besondere/überragende Rolle ein.
Die Leitbache gibt vor wann alle Bachen der Rotte rauschig (Paarungsbereit) werden. Das gewährleistetdaß die Paarung zeitgleich abläuft und auch das Frischen sowie die Aufzucht der Jungtiere zu einer Jahreszeit stattfinden in der die Witterungsbedingungen günstig sind.


Ich könnte hier jetzt noch weiter ausschweifen aber ich denke das es reicht auch so.


Gruss


----------



## Elfriede (15. Dezember 2005)

Wenn der nächste Rahmen auch wieder die Silbe -Sau enthält wechsle ich ab sofort die Rahmenmarke!   

mfg Elfriede


----------



## downhillsau (15. Dezember 2005)

Moin Männers!

@DaSterch: Danke für die genauen Infos,dann hab ich wohl die Bekanntschaft mit der Leitbache gemacht   Aber den größten Keiler im Oberharz gibts hier trotzdem.

Vielleicht sollte man aber wirklich das Reich der Säue verlassen. Der Jürgen hatte mal was von einem Gaul erzählt,weil bei ihm auf´m Bauernhof viel Pferde rumlaufen. Was haltet ihr von Hengst???
Und Pferde sind ja auch schnell unterwegs.
Oh oh,was hab ich schon wieder für bescheuerte Ideen  

bida der arschi


----------



## JanikF. (15. Dezember 2005)

Hengst gefällt mir nich so gut und Arschi, du hast immer bescheuerte Ideen, Ok nich immer aber zu 99,9 %!    

greetz Janik


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Dezember 2005)

Also ich bin auch für *Keiler*. Hat sowas massives, unaufhaltbares. Vielleicht noch mit einem Attribut:

*Geiler Keiler*

oder

*Schneller Keiler*

oder

*Böser Keiler*

Whatever...


----------



## downhillsau (15. Dezember 2005)

ten_eighty schrieb:
			
		

> Hengst gefällt mir nich so gut und Arschi, du hast immer bescheuerte Ideen, Ok nich immer aber zu 99,9 %!
> 
> greetz Janik




Hey Filterchen!

Einer muss doch hier dir Rolle des Bescheuerten übernehmen  
Dann muss ich wohl in Zukunft auf die 0,1 % setzten,wa?   Hmmh,na ja ,egal.
Hengst hört sich schon irgenwie kacke an,ich weiß,aber sollte nur mal zur Inspiration anregen. 
Ach ,warum fahren wir nicht einfach nächstes Jahr die Kuh   und fertisch is!

In diesem Sinne,muuh,muuh der arschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (19. Dezember 2005)

Ne besser ist ein Artikel davor:

DER KEILER

mfg Elfriede


----------



## iRider (20. Dezember 2005)

Um den Preis im Namen wiederzuspiegeln:

SAU-Teuer


----------



## Elfriede (20. Dezember 2005)

Dem muss ich leider zustimmen. Vor allem wo jetzt die neue Merwertsteuer kommt werden die Rahmen sicherlich allgemein noch teurer werden.
 

mfg Elfriede


----------



## iRider (20. Dezember 2005)

...oder doch "Singularis Porcus". Weiss allerdings net ob der Name nicht durch die Macher von Asterix geschützt wurde.   

Oder doch der wiss. richtige Name "sus scrofa" ....wäre auch kein schlechter Name fürs Rad, oder? Dann können die Fahrer mal ein bisschen Bildung raushängen lassen.    
"Ich muss nur mal kurz das Laufrad in mein Sus Scrofa einbauen, dann können wir los.... "


----------



## Milchmann13 (30. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin auch für Keiler . . .


----------



## The Passenger (31. Dezember 2005)

iRider schrieb:
			
		

> Um den Preis im Namen wiederzuspiegeln:
> 
> SAU-Teuer



genau das wollt ich mir verkneifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (31. Dezember 2005)

würd sagen jetzt haben wir lange genug gelitten  , ist mal zeit für ein paar neue bilder des letzten proto aus der geheimwerkstatt.


----------



## Alu-Maik (31. Dezember 2005)

BAD PIG.....


----------



## Rote-Locke (31. Dezember 2005)

Moinsens,

ich gebe zu Ihr musstet schon länger warten und ich muss Euch noch mal ein paar Tage vertrösten. Ich bin spätestens Mitte der Woche wieder im office und werde dann sofort mal die Kamera schwingen. Bin ja selbst gespannt was sich zwischen den Jahren so getan hat...

Guten Rutsch heute Abend!

Erstma!


----------



## theworldburns (2. Januar 2006)

hey kennt einer von euch *hamton* von den looney toons?


----------



## freeriderbtal (3. Januar 2006)

ich versuchs auch mal  

-tinitus
-drecksau
-bomber
-schweinepest
-sautreiber
-amok
-alpha-sau


----------



## Rote-Locke (6. Januar 2006)

Moin,

so es ist soweit, wir haben uns auch nach Prüfung evtl. Markenschutzkonflikte auf den Namen *"Keiler" *geeinigt. Das Shirt erhält damit ELFRIEDE, bitte einmal bei mir melden mit der Adresse.

beste Grüße aus dem Norden!


----------



## Maui (6. Januar 2006)

so nach getaner arbeit haben wir doch alle ein aktuelles Bilden des KEILERs verdient oder ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Januar 2006)

Gratulation! Finde ich gut den Namen. Paßt einfach. Achja, Thomas, kannst mir schon mal nen Rahmen für 2007 zurücklegen... *grins*


----------



## Rote-Locke (6. Januar 2006)

Ja wird vorgemerkt...

@Maui
Bilder gibt es, sobald die endgültige Version der Wippen am Start ist. Die sind derzeit noch in der Produktion.


----------



## Elfriede (9. Januar 2006)

Jaaaaaa!!!!!!! 

*Keiler*

Geil! Da schießt mir ja gleich das Testosteron aus den Ohren.  

mfg Elfriede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackholez (11. Januar 2006)

Ok ich komm zu späht - naja nach wie vor find ich den Rahmen optisch nicht den Brüller. 
aber ich hätt ihn Nessi genannt (loch ness und so) diese Bögen und so. 

cu Leutz


----------



## Elfriede (13. Januar 2006)

Wann gibts das T-Shirt? Mir ist kalt (unten rum)!  

mfg Elfriede


----------



## FrohesNeues (13. Januar 2006)

Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Wann gibts das T-Shirt? Mir ist kalt (unten rum)!
> 
> mfg Elfriede


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Januar 2006)

hmm keiler köntne evtl nen problem werden. schließlich bietet freiwild ja auch schon nen bike namens keiler an. vielleicht ham die es sich ja schützen lassen.

siehe auch: Freiwild Keiler Dirt/dual Bike -> www.freiwild.de


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Januar 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> hmm keiler köntne evtl nen problem werden. schließlich bietet freiwild ja auch schon nen bike namens keiler an. vielleicht ham die es sich ja schützen lassen.
> 
> siehe auch: Freiwild Keiler Dirt/dual Bike -> www.freiwild.de


Also auf der Webseite findet man ja nu nix zum Keiler! Aber ein Kumpel von mir fährt ein solchen Keiler. Ich glaub aber nicht, das die es irgendwie schaffen sich nen Namen zu registrieren. Ich stand schon mal im Laden von denen (Freiwild -> Velo Discount in Landau) und die machen keinen Patenten eindruck. Einer der Läden um den ich einen grossen Bogen mache...:kotz:


----------



## Maui (27. Februar 2006)

es ist so weit die ersten Keiler gehen auf die Reise






einige Fotos gibts jetzt schon +++hier+++


----------



## downhillsau (28. Februar 2006)

Moin moin Männers!

Da stehn se,die ersten Keiler und der Arschi ist froh,dass er solche Bilder gemacht hat . Und Jürgen auch. 
Nach einer schönen,aber auch keiler-anstrengenden Woche bin ich wieder hier im Harz,denn schließlich kann man die ersten Keiler auf freier Wildbahn  am kommenden Wochenende in Schulenberg sehen(www.alpinum-schulenberg.de).

Natürlich hat der Arschi seinen Keiler auch schon und heut abend wird er zusammen gebaut Das wird ein Fest 

@Maui,freu dich schon mal auf dat Gerääät.

Grüße von der Keilerfront


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Februar 2006)

bin gespannt auf die ersten bilder vom keilder in aktion!!


----------



## nonamenic (1. März 2006)

sehe ich das richtig?

Ist das Unterrohr ein ganz normales gebogenes Rohr? Nicht so gestückelt wie der Prototyp?

Wow, das Teil sieht ja dann nur geil aus. Das war das Einzige an dem Rad was mich gestört hat. 

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Kohle.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (1. März 2006)

Das Rohr ist gebogen und nicht geschweißt, war eben nur eine Notlösung beim Prototypen.


----------



## der-tick.de (2. März 2006)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rohr ist gebogen und nicht geschweißt, war eben nur eine Notlösung beim Prototypen.


Und nu... Wieviel wiegt der Rahmen? Die Alutech-Homepage schweigt sich da ja auch aus.


----------



## appollo (2. März 2006)

meiner geht laut jürgen noch diese woche raus   
jetz könnte es langsam wirklich wärmer werden


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. März 2006)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> jetz könnte es langsam wirklich wärmer werden


jammer nit, geh biken. hier im taunus wars heute hammer mit erst strahlend sonnenschein und dann nen kleiner schneesturm.


----------



## Rote-Locke (2. März 2006)

Morgen wird wieder ein Schwung fertig werden, dann werden auch die Daten aktualisiert. So lange also noch Geduld.


----------



## downhillsau (2. März 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Mein Keiler ist schon seit 2 Tagen einsatzbereit  und durfte auch schon die Piste runter rocken(www.alpinum-schulenberg.de/bike-alpinum). War wohl der erste aufgebaute Serienkeiler  Freu mich ja schon total auf Samstag.
Was das Gewicht angeht,hmmh,ich schätze,es wiegt keine 19 kg. als ich bei Jürgen war,hab ich mal mit ner Hardride verglichen und der Keiler war leichter(allerdings nur der Hauptrahmen).
Ich kann jetzt noch zwei Angaben machen.Und zwar Rahmen mit 5th Element und mx Hinterrad/standard Nabe 6,8 kg und meiner mit swinger 4-way, titan Feder,leichte gewichtsoptimierung zur Serie und fx HR mit Standard Nabe 6,3 kg

Grüße aus´m Oberharz,Arschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (5. März 2006)

Laut unserer treuen Paketwaage, wiegt ein Rahmen in Größe M (ohne Federbein) knappe 4,2 Kg


----------



## downhillsau (5. März 2006)

Moin der Spöttl!
Ja ja,die Waage bei Jürgen hab ich auch ganz lieb gewonnen,nachdem ich die Fräse als neues Spielzeug entdeckt habe  Doch ich hab auch noch die kleine Waage unter Beschlag genommen und alles aufs Gramm genau gewogen,was ich so weggefräst habe. 
So hörten sich einige Kommentare ungefähr so an:
"Jürgen,darf ich da noch was wegfräsen???"  "Ne Arschi,noch mehr geht nicht!" "Ich bin doch net so schwer,wie die anderen und fahre ganz soft!" "Ja,aber die Stabilität..."
War ne echt geile Woche dort auf der Ranch. Und wir haben uns auch endlich mal persönlich kennengelernt 

Also bis denne Grüße vom Arschi


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (13. März 2006)

mein rahmen (L) wiegt incl 5th Element 5,4kg


----------



## appollo (15. März 2006)

hier mal noch meiner, noch nich ganz fertig, deswegen das bild auch nich so dolle... aber fahrgefühl ist echt nicht in worte zu fassen  

die garage wird auch mit jedem karton voller


----------

